# Meet and Greet Happy Hour Friday, Feb 4th



## vraiblonde

Toots' Bar on Mervell Dean Rd. in Hollywood, come one, come all!  Get a drink and put a face to the screen name!

The band will start around 6:30 or so, several of us will be there around 5pm.  Walk in the door and yell, "Where are the forum people??" and someone will wave you over.

Trying to get a head count so let me know if you're going to be there.


----------



## libertytyranny

Pregnant Lady Turned Away From Illinois Bar - ABC News


----------



## cattitude

I have never been to Toots.  I remember the last bar gathering though.   Sounds like fun....hotel night...


----------



## MJ

I think our calendar is open that night.


----------



## vraiblonde

We do hope to see some new faces.  Not that we don't love the regular crowd, but newbies always complain that it's hard to meet people - so here's your chance!

I promise I won't get drunk and dance on the bar.  At least not before 8:00 or so.


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:


> We do hope to see some new faces.  Not that we don't love the regular crowd, but newbies always complain that it's hard to meet people - so here's your chance!
> 
> I promise I won't get drunk and dance on the bar.  At least not before 8:00 or so.



I will show up around 8.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I will show up around 8.



Don't forget the video camera this time.


----------



## Dye Tied

desertrat said:


> I will show up around 8.



Bring the tassels.


----------



## kwillia

I promised myself back in 2002 when I signed up that I would remain anonomous and wold never venture to meet any of you guys IRL. I prefer to keep things 'virtual' but thanks for the invite.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> Don't forget the video camera this time.



I'm on it!



Dye Tied said:


> Bring the tassels.



I don't have any! Where do I get them? Oh, I know, I'll bet FT has some.


----------



## ftcret

Is there a key drawing?


----------



## cattitude

desertrat said:


> I'm on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any! Where do I get them? Oh, I know, I'll bet FT has some.



Get a book of matches too...I think I can do that trick now.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I promised myself back in 2002 when I signed up that I would remain anonomous and wold never venture to meet any of you guys IRL. I prefer to keep things 'virtual' but thanks for the invite.



Is it true that you have more tattoos than Bombshell McGee?


----------



## kom526

We can all crash @  house for "naptime". er I mean zzzzz.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:


> Is it true that you have more tattoos than Bombshell McGee?


Are you saying she's _not_ Bombshell McGee?


----------



## ItalianScallion

I hope to be there. I used to work with Ray and I know 2 of the bar tenders but I won't be on the Harley this time. Larry, Aps & Bob gonna ride? Do we have to wear name tags?


----------



## DosGattos

Sounds like a good time.  Too bad I'm knocked up!


----------



## vraiblonde

You preggos can still come - you don't *have* to drink.


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:


> I promise I won't get drunk and dance on the bar. At least not before 8:00 or so.


You do realize that now everyone will wait until 8:05.


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:


> You do realize that now everyone will wait until 8:05.



Psh.  They'll have kicked me off the bar by then.


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:


> You do realize that now everyone will wait until 8:05.



She can warm up on the pole.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> She can warm up on the pole.



When did Toots get a pole?


----------



## struggler44

Gilligan said:


> When did Toots get a pole?



Soon as I get there


----------



## Pete

Gilligan said:


> When did Toots get a pole?



Couple years ago.  His name is Norm Whotachewski


----------



## GWguy

struggler44 said:


> Soon as I get there



So......

How many Strugglers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## struggler44

GWguy said:


> So......
> 
> How many Strugglers does it take to screw in a light bulb?



Well....


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Couple years ago.  His name is Norm Whotachewski


----------



## aps45819

ItalianScallion said:


> I hope to be there. I used to work with Ray and I know 2 of the bar tenders but I won't be on the Harley this time. Larry, Aps & Bob gonna ride? Do we have to wear name tags?



not me, I don't get out much since the boy moved in


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> Psh.  They'll have kicked me off the bar by then.



I sure hope we don't have to have the ceremonial kneeling at your feet this time.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> I sure hope we don't have to have the ceremonial kneeling at your feet this time.



:cluck:


----------



## aps45819

RoseRed said:


> :cluck:



 henheads


----------



## Dye Tied

cattitude said:


> I sure hope we don't have to have the ceremonial kneeling at your feet this time.



Will you kiss the ring?


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> Will you kiss the ring?



Hmm....depends what ring


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> Will you kiss the ring?



We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us. Sneaky little hobbitses. Wicked, tricksy, false!


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us. Sneaky little hobbitses. Wicked, tricksy, false!



I am wicked 



cattitude said:


> Hmm....depends what ring



 The burning ring of fire.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> The burning ring of fire.



Will he be there, too?


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> Will he be there, too?



In spirit


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> I am wicked
> 
> 
> 
> The burning ring of fire.



Last burning fire ring I saw was very traumatic...


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> When did Toots get a pole?



I'll bring my own.


----------



## ginwoman

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bring my own.



B.Y.O.P. ?


----------



## jazz lady

kom526 said:


> We can all crash @  house for "naptime". er I mean zzzzz.



  I'm going to reserve "my" room now.


----------



## belvak

Might be able to drag the other half out. We usually hang close to home on Fridays, so if we do stop in, it will be early. Of course, I don't get home from work until 5:30...


----------



## Bann

As long as the Things don't have an activity that night, I'd love to attend!


----------



## Bann

Pete said:


> Couple years ago.  His name is Norm Whotachewski



 

Owe me a new monitor!!!


----------



## Aerogal

I know a couple of you from other places, but I guess I feel like Kwillia. I'm not chicken but there's something to be said about maintaining our online personas.


----------



## Bann

Aerogal said:


> I know a couple of you from other places, but I guess I feel like Kwillia. I'm not chicken but there's something to be said about maintaining our online personas.



I like the FF's I've made over the past few years!


----------



## Vince

I'm in.


----------



## Merlin99

I'm afraid that I'd find out that all of the girls here aren't 25 year old nymphos with bisexual tendencies. I don't think I'd be able to handle that news.


----------



## toppick08

Would.....but I'll be out of town..


----------



## DoWhat

I'm not allowed to go to these anymore.


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:


> I'm not allowed to go to these anymore.



Please send DidWhat...thanks.


----------



## BadGirl

DoWhat said:


> I'm not allowed to go to these anymore.






cattitude said:


> Please send DidWhat...thanks.


  Yes, you MUST send DidWhat to the gathering.  She's fun.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> I'm afraid that I'd find out that all of the girls here aren't 25 year old nymphos with bisexual tendencies. I don't think I'd be able to handle that news.



Adjust your expectations accordingly and come get a drink.


----------



## twinoaks207

Merlin99 said:


> I'm afraid that I'd find out that all of the girls here aren't 25 year old nymphos with bisexual tendencies. I don't think I'd be able to handle that news.


 
I like to think of this place as kind of better than Lake Wobegone -- all of the women are beautiful, the men are handsome, and their children are of above average intelligence.  Of course, there are always exceptions...


Not sure that I want my bubble busted ...


----------



## ArkRescue

Really?  Thank goodness we're all 25 and bi-nymphos then .... whew for you ..... 



Merlin99 said:


> I'm afraid that I'd find out that all of the girls here aren't 25 year old nymphos with bisexual tendencies. I don't think I'd be able to handle that news.


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> Really?  Thank goodness we're all 25 and bi-nymphos then :


----------



## ArkRescue

yeah - how about in a smowstorm rockin' with the waves on a boat?  



Gilligan said:


>


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> yeah - how about in a smowstorm rockin' with the waves on a boat?


----------



## mAlice

Ooh, this sounds like fun.  I can hardly wait!


----------



## BadGirl

mAlice said:


> Ooh, this sounds like fun.  I can hardly wait!


:snicker:


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:


> :snicker:



Lunch time...nothing else worth responding to.  :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

ArkRescue said:


> yeah - how about in a smowstorm rockin' with the waves on a boat?



Sailboat.  When the lanyards smack against the mast on a quiet night, people for miles know what's going on....  





:experience:


----------



## Beta84




----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> I promised myself back in 2002 when I signed up that I would remain anonomous and wold never venture to meet any of you guys IRL. I prefer to keep things 'virtual' but thanks for the invite.


----------



## sockgirl77

I will be there but PLEASE no ####ing hen hat. I still have nightmares.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta84 said:


>



When they said everyone was invited I dont think they meant you 






















   Go I owe you a pitcher


----------



## Sherlock

Awesome!  I can't wait


----------



## ArkRescue

What band will be playing?

How many poles will there be?


----------



## TurboK9

You all realize that on Feb 5th the bar will have been renamed "Tools" right?


----------



## Beta84

TurboK9 said:


> You all realize that on Feb 5th the bar will have been renamed "Tools" right?



if it's not destroyed.


----------



## Gilligan

Y'all will know if I show...I'm easy to spot.

I'm told that if it were not for the fact that I'm a lot taller and broader across the shoulders than he is, I'd be a dead ringer for Matt Damon.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beta84 said:


> if it's not destroyed.



For real. The last bar that allowed us to have one of these went out of business. 



No really. It was a great time and I got to meet some awesome people there!


----------



## Beta84

Gilligan said:


> Y'all will know if I show...I'm easy to spot.
> 
> I'm told that if it were not for the fact that I'm a lot taller and broader across the shoulders than he is, I'd be a dead ringer for Matt Damon.






you grew?


----------



## ArkRescue

You gonna lift me up so I can get up on the bar with Vrai?  I'm kind short you know .....



Gilligan said:


> Y'all will know if I show...I'm easy to spot.
> 
> I'm told that if it were not for the fact that I'm a lot taller and broader across the shoulders than he is, I'd be a dead ringer for Matt Damon.


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> You gonna lift me up so I can get up on the bar with Vrai?  I'm kind short you know .....



Would I ever refuse assistance to a lady when it is requested of me?

I think not. ;-)


----------



## Gilligan

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 79821
> 
> 
> you grew?



No..I just wear a different hat now.


----------



## TurboK9

Beta84 said:


> if it's not destroyed.



Oooh we can break sh*t?  I'll be there!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

if you're coming then you can be the body guard Vrai and I need for the pole and the bar dancing .....  



TurboK9 said:


> Oooh we can break sh*t?  I'll be there!!!


----------



## TurboK9

ArkRescue said:


> if you're coming then you can be the body guard Vrai and I need for the pole and the bar dancing .....



  Sorry no.  I wanna have fun too.


----------



## ArkRescue

anyone know what band will be there?



TurboK9 said:


> Sorry no.  I wanna have fun too.


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> anyone know what band will be there?



Probably _not _Larry Welk's old band, huh?  I sure do miss those guys...


----------



## Pasofever

kwillia said:


> I promised myself back in 2002 when I signed up that I would remain anonomous and wold never venture to meet any of you guys IRL. I prefer to keep things 'virtual' but thanks for the invite.




 You let me shave your schnauzer!


----------



## Dye Tied

Pasofever said:


> You let me shave your schnauzer!



Even I have seen her schnauzer


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> Even I have seen her schnauzer



The damn thing snapped at me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pasofever said:


> You let me shave your schnauzer!


----------



## Dye Tied

cattitude said:


> The damn thing snapped at me.



 A velocisnapper schnauzer.


----------



## Pasofever

cattitude said:


> The damn thing snapped at me.



 Did you rub it wrong? She likes her schnauzer cut short and some cologne and a little bow...

Hell I might go....would be nice to see some of you peeps again..


----------



## toppick08

Pasofever said:


> Did you rub it wrong? She likes her schnauzer cut short and some cologne and a little bow...
> 
> Hell I might go....would be nice to see some of you peeps again..


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ItalianScallion said:


> I hope to be there. I used to work with Ray and I know 2 of the bar tenders but I won't be on the Harley this time. Larry, Aps & Bob gonna ride? Do we have to wear name tags?


----------



## ovred

Who's buying?


----------



## GWguy

ovred said:


> Who's buying?



First person to ask buys.

Tag, not it.


----------



## ArkRescue

and the band will be? ....  need to know for lots of folks as some folks can't dance to Country music ..... may or may not make a difference in attendance right Fed?


----------



## desertrat

ArkRescue said:


> and the band will be? ....  need to know for lots of folks as some folks can't dance to Country music ..... may or may not make a difference in attendance right Fed?



So they learn something. Good thing right?


----------



## Dye Tied

ArkRescue said:


> and the band will be? ....  need to know for lots of folks as some folks can't dance to Country music ..... may or may not make a difference in attendance right Fed?




Dancing isn't the goal, meeting people is.


----------



## ArkRescue

oh but a band was mentioned .... so does the band suck?



Dye Tied said:


> Dancing isn't the goal, meeting people is.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> and the band will be? ....  need to know for lots of folks as some folks can't dance to Country music ..... may or may not make a difference in attendance right Fed?



Who's going to dance?  It's a meet & greet.  :shrug:


----------



## Dye Tied

ArkRescue said:


> oh but a band was mentioned .... so does the band suck?



Who cares? :shrug: It's background noise.


----------



## persimmoncf

Pasofever said:


> Did you rub it wrong? She likes her schnauzer cut short and some cologne and a little bow...
> 
> Hell I might go....would be nice to see some of you peeps again..



If u go then I will go with ya


----------



## beachcat

will they let colored people in?  i'm fat and black.  never been to toots.


----------



## Bann

beachcat said:


> will they let colored people in?  i'm fat and black.  never been to toots.



   Charles Lollar's been there a couple of times.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> so does the band suck?



Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  Drink enough and you can dance to anything.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  *Drink enough and you can dance to anything*.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  Drink enough and you can dance to anything.


Have you booked Elvis for this event yet? He rocked our world at the last big forum bar gathering...


----------



## ArkRescue

Where is that?  The floor looks like it could use some repair/replacement?



kwillia said:


> Have you booked Elvis for this event yet? He rocked our world at the last big forum bar gathering...


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> Where is that?  The floor looks like it could use some repair/replacement?



... you are lucky its not dirt!


----------



## Beta84

ICit said:


> ... you are lucky its not dirt!



i was about to post the same thing


----------



## Mr.Steed

Bann said:


> Charles Lollar's been there a couple of times.



That idiot likes to stand there under Confederate flags. Toots is known for being a "real" inclusive place, no racism, sexism, or homophobia. If you are a "bubba", you'll fit right in!


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:


> Have you booked Elvis for this event yet? He rocked our world at the last big forum bar gathering...








ArkRescue said:


> Where is that?  The floor looks like it could use some repair/replacement?




That place was HOT!!!


----------



## ICit

Beta84 said:


> i was about to post the same thing


----------



## ArkRescue

So I should probably wear my hiking boots then? (not my dance shoes)  



ICit said:


> ... you are lucky its not dirt!


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> So I should probably wear my hiking boots then? (not my dance shoes)




AND get some travel size antibac... if you want to use the pole, potty, or sit on a chair!!

the anitbac even comes in wipes now  

(these were handy  when Roses was still here)


----------



## ArkRescue

Are YOU coming?  Do you dance?  



Mr.Steed said:


> That idiot likes to stand there under Confederate flags. Toots is known for being a "real" inclusive place, no racism, sexism, or homophobia. If you are a "bubba", you'll fit right in!


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  Drink enough and you can dance to anything.



Honey, I got the band booked.


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> So I should probably wear my hiking boots then? (not my dance shoes)



That pic is from a previous gathering... has nothing to do with Toot's Bar. You seem confused.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Honey, I got the band booked.





Arkie, put on yer dancin' shoes!


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Honey, I got the band booked.


Anybody else catch the irony of a plant guy hiring a band named SOD?


----------



## ArkRescue

I was making fun of ICit's comment about dirt floors lol

You like to pick on me don't you?



kwillia said:


> That pic is from a previous gathering... has nothing to do with Toot's Bar. You seem confused.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:


> Honey, I got the band booked.





Can you pick up Otter.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  Drink enough and you can dance to anything.


Oh, yeah?  

YouTube - Elaine Benis Dances from Seinfeld


----------



## ArkRescue

OH NO - I was raised not to listen to music like THAT ...... the language!  



Larry Gude said:


> Honey, I got the band booked.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> Oh, yeah?
> 
> YouTube - Elaine Benis Dances from Seinfeld



A full body dry heave set to music!


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Anybody else catch the irony of a plant guy hiring a band named SOD?



That's not irony; that's life imitating art. 

Ah, Bahhhhhch!


----------



## Larry Gude

I got an opening act lined up!


----------



## Beta84

ArkRescue said:


> I was making fun of ICit's comment about dirt floors lol
> 
> You like to pick on me don't you?



It's not just you, she's a bully.  She picks on me and I have no idea why


----------



## sockgirl77

cattitude said:


> That place was HOT!!!



OMG was it ever! All those hawties made me sweat!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Not usually.  Typically country rock and that sort of thing.  *Drink enough and you can dance to anything.*


----------



## Dye Tied

Hot off of Toots presses...Friday the 4th, Seaweed Band.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Anybody else catch the irony of a plant guy hiring a band named SOD?


----------



## Bann

BadGirl said:


> Oh, yeah?
> 
> YouTube - Elaine Benis Dances from Seinfeld



  I was thinking of that same show!!  


Larry Gude said:


> I got an opening act lined up!


----------



## Bann

Mr.Steed said:


> That idiot likes to stand there under Confederate flags. Toots is known for being a "real" inclusive place, no racism, sexism, or homophobia. If you are a "bubba", you'll fit right in!




You're creepy.


----------



## ArkRescue

OMG  I'm not talking to HER anymore !

Ok Kwillia put 'em up  



Beta84 said:


> It's not just you, she's a bully.  She picks on me and I have no idea why
> 
> 
> View attachment 79874


----------



## Rommey

ItalianScallion said:


> Do we have to wear name tags?


That would be a real quandary for those with MPDs...


----------



## stockgirl

Rommey said:


> That would be a real quandary for those with MPDs...



I'll be wearing mine!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Rommey said:


> That would be a real quandary for those with MPDs...


No, they'd just look like a bulletin board with "Post it's" all over them...


----------



## Vince

Bann said:


> You're creepy.


Probably why most have him on ignore.


----------



## Pushrod

I've never been to Toots. I have my infant son with me in the evenings as my wife works. Is Toots someplace acceptable for me to bring him (restaurant type bar)? I've taken him to the Ruddy Duck with me before, but it is not primarily a bar.


----------



## RoseRed

Pushrod said:


> I've never been to Toots. I have my infant son with me in the evenings as my wife works. Is Toots someplace acceptable for me to bring him (restaurant type bar)? I've taken him to the Ruddy Duck with me before, but it is not primarily a bar.



No.


----------



## Larry Gude

Pushrod said:


> I've never been to Toots. I have my infant son with me in the evenings as my wife works. Is Toots someplace acceptable for me to bring him (restaurant type bar)? I've taken him to the Ruddy Duck with me before, but it is not primarily a bar.



Sure. He'll have a blast. 

Typical happy hour at Toots;


----------



## ICit

Beta84 said:


> It's not just you, she's a bully.  She picks on me and I have no idea why
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79874


WHATEVER.....    come here beta....  You like when I bully you around!!    and tell you what to do!!     you bad boy you!!



ArkRescue said:


> OMG  I'm not talking to HER anymore !




  ..... we will see about that...  even after you brush the dirt off of you from toots!!   

unless they eat you alive there!!


----------



## Beta84

ICit said:


> WHATEVER.....    come here beta....  You like when I bully you around!!    and tell you what to do!!     you bad boy you!!



I've been a bad boy today!


----------



## ArkRescue

If ICit gets too rough on you, just let ME know ......






and um well um I'll politely ask her to stop ... 



Beta84 said:


> I've been a bad boy today!


----------



## TurboK9

Beta84 said:


> I've been a bad boy today!



today?


----------



## ICit

Beta84 said:


> I've been a bad boy today!



you know you have  



ArkRescue said:


> If ICit gets too rough on you, just let ME know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and um well um I'll politely ask her to stop ...



.. run along....  and go play  



TurboK9 said:


> today?




dont be a hater!!  yes he has... and I have to  and  him


----------



## TurboK9

ICit said:


> dont be a hater!!  yes he has... and I have to  and  him



As opposed to.... what other day?


----------



## ICit

TurboK9 said:


> As opposed to.... what other day?



hater


----------



## Beta84

TurboK9 said:


> As opposed to.... what other day?



good point, she seems to discipline me every day


----------



## aps45819

Turns out the boy will be gone for the weekend so I'll stop by and say hey


----------



## ArkRescue

Be sure to bring your glasses as there may be a few women dancing on the bar ..... in skirts .... 



aps45819 said:


> Turns out the boy will be gone for the weekend so I'll stop by and say hey


----------



## TurboK9

ArkRescue said:


> Be sure to bring your glasses as there may be a few women dancing on the bar ..... in skirts ....



Depending on the women you may want to bring some black spray paint for those glasses, too...


----------



## ArkRescue

TurboK9 said:


> Depending on the women you may want to bring some black spray paint for those glasses, too...


----------



## huntr1

It's #1 daughter's birthday.  We won't be there.


----------



## TurboK9

huntr1 said:


> It's #1 daughter's birthday.  We won't be there.



Don't play favorites much do ya??


----------



## Gilligan

TurboK9 said:


> Depending on the women you may want to bring some black spray paint for those glasses, too...



LMAO...




er...I mean..hey, that was pretty cold.


----------



## ArkRescue

I bet it's based on order of birth?



TurboK9 said:


> Don't play favorites much do ya??


----------



## Dye Tied

Tonight we can get our Toots on! 

edited typo


----------



## cattitude

Dye Tied said:


> Tonight we can get out Toots on!


----------



## aps45819

ArkRescue said:


> Be sure to bring your glasses as there may be a few women dancing on the bar ..... in skirts ....



:brail:


----------



## Dye Tied

cattitude said:


>



I fixed it


----------



## Merlin99

aps45819 said:


> :brail:


Going to adjust the heat?


----------



## aps45819

boy is home from school and now he doesn't want to spend the night at his friend's house 

 have fun


----------



## kom526

Can I change my vote or vote again? Where is my representative from ACORN?


----------



## desertrat

aps45819 said:


> boy is home from school and now he doesn't want to spend the night at his friend's house
> 
> have fun



I was considering it, but it's been too long a day. Mom in hospital for the night, went in at 5:30 this am. She seems ok now. Then fun with the cable guys helping them sort stuff out. On the bright side I have high def now. Nice too.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I was considering it, but it's been too long a day. Mom in hospital for the night, went in at 5:30 this am. She seems ok now. Then fun with the cable guys helping them sort stuff out. On the bright side I have high def now. Nice too.



I was whupped.  Just woke up from a very needed nap, still no desire to go out.

Good luck with the HD!  It doesn't need batteries, does it?


----------



## ArkRescue

I'm whupped too, and have no desire to drive over an hour in traffic to get there.  I am about to take a nap.  I hope everyone that goes has fun.



GWguy said:


> I was whupped.  Just woke up from a very needed nap, still no desire to go out.


----------



## twinoaks207

desertrat said:


> I was considering it, but it's been too long a day. Mom in hospital for the night, went in at 5:30 this am. She seems ok now. Then fun with the cable guys helping them sort stuff out. On the bright side I have high def now. Nice too.


 
Hope Mom feels better & gets out of the hospital soon. 

Have fun everyone!  We're staying home -- too far to go on a dark winter night after work (tired ). Maybe the next one will be in the summer?


----------



## frequentflier

It was fun. All you chicken $hits missed out


----------



## ginwoman

frequentflier said:


> It was fun. All you chicken $hits missed out



glad you guys had a good time


----------



## Beta84

frequentflier said:


> It was fun. All you chicken $hits missed out


----------



## vraiblonde

Total fun and it was great to meet everyone and see old friends!


----------



## Happygirl

frequentflier said:


> It was fun. All you chicken $hits missed out


 It was fun!!  Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Happygirl said:


> It was fun!!  Nice to meet you all!!



Damn tootin'!  Good time and can't wait to do it again.

Now time for a scalding hot bath.


----------



## kom526

WTF?!?! You guys are all home already? What did you do? Teleport?

My dearest Catt,

I am home safely, you had nothing to worry about.

LYMI,
-kom


----------



## Beta84

I'm a little disappointed that Lance didn't say hi to me.  What a jerk!


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> I'm a little disappointed that Lance didn't say hi to me.  What a jerk!



At least he showed up. :shrug:


----------



## frequentflier

Dye Tied said:


> At least he showed up. :shrug:



Guess I got out of there in time. Glad I missed him!


----------



## DoWhat

I will post some pictures of the night tomorrow.


----------



## Dye Tied

frequentflier said:


> Guess I got out of there in time. Glad I missed him!



He was there when you were there. He was there before 5 o'clock. He lurked until just before he left, a little after 10.


----------



## frequentflier

Dye Tied said:


> He was there when you were there. He was there before 5 o'clock. He lurked until just before he left, a little after 10.



Really!


----------



## kom526

Dye Tied said:


> He was there when you were there. He was there before 5 o'clock. He lurked until just before he left, a little after 10.



Nobody pointed him out to me ... oh that's right. 

FYI: 3 Crown and Cokes = 900 calories for those keeping score at home.


----------



## frequentflier

kom526 said:


> Nobody pointed him out to me ... oh that's right.
> 
> FYI: 3 Crown and Cokes = 900 calories for those keeping score at home.



Did I meet you?!


----------



## kom526

frequentflier said:


> Did I meet you?!



I was the handsome and exceedingly debonair man wearing a dark orange sweater.


----------



## Bann

Part of the Calvert County contingency reporting in.  

Fun times!    Great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> FYI: 3 Crown and Cokes = 900 calories for those keeping score at home.



You could shave that by drinking it with diet Coke.  Just sayin'...  

The only one who took me by surprise was Beta - everyone else was pretty close to what I had pictured.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Y*ou could shave that by drinking it with diet Coke.*  Just sayin'...
> The only one who took me by surprise was Beta - everyone else was pretty close to what I had pictured.



  Bacardi & diet Coke


----------



## Beta84

vraiblonde said:


> You could shave that by drinking it with diet Coke.  Just sayin'...
> 
> The only one who took me by surprise was Beta - everyone else was pretty close to what I had pictured.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> The only one who took me by surprise was Beta - everyone else was pretty close to what I had pictured.



Yeah... he's much more manly in person than his posts lead you to believe.


----------



## otter

Where's a good place for breakfast on this side of the bridge?


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Yeah... he's much more manly in person than his posts lead you to believe.



When I first met him, I found him to be taller than I thought. I pictured him about 5'5"


----------



## kom526

Dye Tied said:


> When I first met him, I found him to be taller than I thought. I pictured him about 5'5"



That's still way taller ... to you.



Lymi


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Yeah... he's much more manly in person than his posts lead you to believe.



Missed you last night, you chicken


----------



## Beta84

kwillia said:


> Yeah... he's much more manly in person than his posts lead you to believe.







why weren't you out last night?  




Dye Tied said:


> When I first met him, I found him to be taller than I thought. I pictured him about 5'5"



5'7 is still pretty close.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Missed you last night, you chicken


Son-boy came home last night for the weekend... I haven't seen him since the first of the year ...


----------



## Dye Tied

kom526 said:


> That's still way taller ... to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lymi



I know  Almost everyone looks 6 feet tall, to me


----------



## kom526

We need o talk vrai into rolling over some of that Premo money and putting a down payment on Toot's.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Missed you last night, you chicken



Yeah!  I wanted to meet you!


----------



## kwillia

Bann said:


> Yeah!  I wanted to meet you!


Sorry... I was busy here being harsh and presumptuous...


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Son-boy came home last night for the weekend... I haven't seen him since the first of the year ...



   Ok, that's a good reason!


----------



## Beta84

Lance said:


> ...



but you were there before 5.  do they have sources in your line of work?  maybe for materials?  :shrug:

it was nice seeing you anyway.  I will try to model my beard after yours.


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> but you were there before 5.  do they have sources in your line of work?  maybe for materials?  :shrug:
> 
> it was nice seeing you anyway.  I will try to model my beard after yours.



omg. I am going to  you


----------



## Beta84

Dye Tied said:


> omg. I am going to  you



oops!  fixed.


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> oops!  fixed.



Hey, if you don't quote it someone else will. I'll forgive ya


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> You could shave that by drinking it with diet Coke.  Just sayin'...
> 
> The only one who took me by surprise was *Beta* - everyone else was pretty close to what I had pictured.



Very cute and very nice!

We had a good time!!


----------



## Bann

Dye Tied said:


> Hey, if you don't quote it someone else will. I'll forgive ya



Yeah, he leaves the posts long enough for someone to quote him.    Psycho is as psycho does..


----------



## Dye Tied

Maybe next time have some forum gifts for like who came the farthest, who lurked the most, who looks most like their avatar


----------



## Bann

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe next time have some forum gifts for like who came the farthest, who lurked the most, who looks most like their avatar


----------



## Beta84

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe next time have some forum gifts for like who came the farthest, who lurked the most, who looks most like their avatar



and i have taken the lead for who looks the most like their avatar!


----------



## Beta84

Lance said:


> ...


yeah u took my pic while we were out, but that's cool cuz i got yours and found out where you work.  maybe i'll come by to say hi sometime


----------



## Beta84

Lance said:


> ...



are you stalking me?


----------



## MJ

Beta84 said:


> are you stalking me?



I'm ... was that weirdo really there lurking?


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> are you stalking me?



What;s the point of a picture when you do go out in the open and don't care who knows you?


----------



## Beta84

MJ said:


> I'm ... was that weirdo really there lurking?


he even brought company along with him, but i don't think they were aware of why they were brought out.  speaking of which, I should ask him about that one chick that was supposedly just a friend of theirs, she was kinda cute.  maybe he can hook a brotha up!



Dye Tied said:


> What;s the point of a picture when you do go out in the open and don't care who knows you?


i'm a top secret spy and i can't let people know who i am!


----------



## MJ

Beta84 said:


> he even brought company along with him, but i don't think they were aware of why they were brought out.  speaking of which, I should ask him about that one chick that was supposedly just a friend of theirs, she was kinda cute.  maybe he can hook a brotha up!
> 
> 
> i'm a top secret spy and i can't let people know who i am!



He has friends?!


----------



## Bann

Beta84 said:


> and i have taken the lead for who looks the most like their avatar!


----------



## ArkRescue

You sure were .... 



kwillia said:


> Sorry... I was busy here being harsh and presumptuous...


----------



## twinoaks207

Sounds like you all had a great time -- sorry I missed it!


----------



## Gilligan

Well shucks. My elderly folks came in to town yesterday evening to stay for the weekend (it's the weekend Earl L. delivers our steer..got beef to divvy up), but even with that excuse I have to be honest and say I seldom get over on the Toots side of the county any more so I could have found another excuse too. 

But listening to the stories, it sounds like I missed meeting some great county folks..I'll make the next one for sure.


----------



## TurboK9

It was fun meeting some of you.  
Never been stuck in the middle of so many short people before in my life!!!  

As for the chickensh*ts who stayed home caus they were 'whupped'.... Grow a pair!!


----------



## TurboK9

Dye Tied said:


> I know  Almost everyone looks 6 feet tall, to me



'specially me!!   

Shorties.


----------



## TurboK9

ItalianScallion said:


> He...   ....off to a good start my friend!
> 
> Turbo: It was nice meeting you but you were gone before we could say 5 words to each other.



Sorry 'bout that.  Of course, you could have said something during the 45 minutes or so I was there alone at the bar, like, before you figgered out who the 'group' was.... I was kind of obvious wasn't I?    I mean, I'd think the tall bald guy with the Turbo K9 hat would be a dead give away... 

Hehe.  No, I had to go... doggy was getting cold... and my kids were at a sitter who I told I wouldn't be late.  

Nice meeting you though!!


----------



## TurboK9

Gilligan said:


> Well shucks. My elderly folks came in to town yesterday evening to stay for the weekend (it's the weekend Earl L. delivers our steer..got beef to divvy up), but even with that excuse I have to be honest and say I seldom get over on the Toots side of the county any more so I could have found another excuse too.
> 
> But listening to the stories, it sounds like I missed meeting some great county folks..I'll make the next one for sure.





Next time then.  I was looking forward to being able to  you.

I mean,  with you.


----------



## ArkRescue

Speaking of short people, I heard on the radio the other day that "kids" that are 4'9" and under still need to be in a booster seat.  I'm only a few inches over that.

Is that why I can barely see over the steering wheel?  I must need a booster seat?  LOL



TurboK9 said:


> It was fun meeting some of you.
> Never been stuck in the middle of so many short people before in my life!!!
> 
> As for the chickensh*ts who stayed home caus they were 'whupped'.... Grow a pair!!


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> I hope I didn't forget anyone...We should do this again! Thank you all!


You forgot about Lance and libertytyranny's dad.  Geez.

also to my right was frequent flier, then next to ff was happy girl, if that helps.

So I guess your notes for this thread will say post 218.  




TurboK9 said:


> Hehe.  No, I had to go... doggy was getting cold... and my kids were at a sitter who I told I wouldn't be late.



so you really were trying to feed me to your dog!


----------



## ItalianScallion

TurboK9 said:


> Sorry 'bout that.  Of course, you could have said something during the 45 minutes or so I was there alone at the bar, like, before you figgered out who the 'group' was.... I was kind of obvious wasn't I?    I mean, I'd think the tall bald guy with the Turbo K9 hat would be a dead give away...
> Nice meeting you though!!


I'm usually very observant when I'm out in public so I have to say that, although I saw the white cap, I really didn't notice the words on it. My bad. I do remember saying hi to you but I missed the writing on your hat. I was talking to a guy at the bar with a Harley jacket on and spent almost 20 minutes talking to him. Now that I know you resemble Ben Roethlisberger, you'll be easier to spot...


ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of short people, I heard on the radio the other day that "kids" that are 4'9" and under still need to be in a booster seat.  I'm only a few inches over that. Is that why I can barely see over the steering wheel?  I must need a booster seat?  LOL


All the ladies with us last night had booster seats...they just LOOKED like bar stools... Ok, I'm soo dead now...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> You forgot about Lance and libertytyranny's dad.  Geez.
> also to my right was frequent flier, then next to ff was happy girl, if that helps.


 At one point, you & I were sitting at a table close to the front wall. Dye was between you & I. Frequent Flyer was on your left, then I thought it was Jazzy next to her? I'll wait for the pictures...

Where was Libertytyranny's dad? I saw Lance His hair blended in with his camo jacket


----------



## Dye Tied

TurboK9 said:


> It was fun meeting some of you.
> Never been stuck in the middle of so many short people before in my life!!!
> 
> As for the chickensh*ts who stayed home caus they were 'whupped'.... Grow a pair!!



I resemble that remark and I had 2 inch heels on.


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> I resemble that remark and I had 2 inch heels on.



What you lack in height you make up for in bumpers....  


Would have been nice to see the old cronies and meet some new ones, but I was just not up to it last night.  I'll catch the next go-around.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> At one point, you & I were sitting at a table close to the front wall. Dye was between you & I. Frequent Flyer was on your left, then I thought it was Jazzy next to her? I'll wait for the pictures...
> 
> Where was Libertytyranny's dad? I saw Lance His hair blended in with his camo jacket



she was only between us for a few minutes.  before that!

you also forgot Rose but she left early.  i didn't have a chance to talk with her


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> What you lack in height you make up for in bumpers....
> 
> 
> Would have been nice to see the old cronies and meet some new ones, but I was just not up to it last night.  I'll catch the next go-around.



omg  You need to make the next one


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> she was only between us for a few minutes.  before that!  you also forgot Rose but she left early.  i didn't have a chance to talk with her


 Yes I did!  Soo sorry about that Rose but you didn't say much and left soo soon. I asked Vrai who you were and she told me and I said hi to you but that was the last I saw of you...


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> ...but even with that excuse I have to be honest and say* I seldom get over on the Toots side of the county any more so I could have found another excuse too.*
> 
> But listening to the stories, it sounds like I missed meeting some great county folks..I'll make the next one for sure.



   It was a lot of fun, you would have enjoyed it.  I drove all the way from Calvert - so no excuse for you, next time!  



GWguy said:


> Would have been nice to see the old cronies and meet some new ones, but I was just not up to it last night. * I'll catch the next go-around*.



We're going to hold you to that!  



Beta84 said:


> so you really were trying to feed me to your dog!



  I was on my way to the ladies room when Turbo was leaving.  I didn't see the niiiice doggie.  



TurboK9 said:


> It was fun meeting some of you.
> Never been stuck in the middle of so many short people before in my life!!!
> 
> As for the chickensh*ts who stayed home caus they were 'whupped'.... Grow a pair!!



Ok, I may not be statuesque, but 5'6" is not short, either!


----------



## TurboK9

Beta84 said:


> so you really were trying to feed me to your dog!



Well, yeah... well, he wouldn't actually EAT you, just maybe poke some holes in you if you screwed up with the sleeve... scratch your head at the wrong moment with you sleeve arm, etc... 

It's fun!  I advise everyone to 'catch' a dog on a sleeve some time!!


----------



## TurboK9

Bann said:


> I was on my way to the ladies room when Turbo was leaving.  I didn't see the niiiice doggie.



Sorry!!  You didn't get to smell him either, if that's any consolation...


----------



## frequentflier

It was fun! Beta, I was on your left side, HappyGirl was next to me and we taked a lot. JazzLady was next to her part of the time. There was another lady and I did not catch her name. Everyone was nice and I am glad I went.
Waiting for the next time!

So what's on the menu?


----------



## libertytyranny

Beta84 said:


> You forgot about Lance and* libertytyranny's dad*.  Geez.
> 
> also to my right was frequent flier, then next to ff was happy girl, if that helps.
> 
> So I guess your notes for this thread will say post 218.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you really were trying to feed me to your dog!






I heard about that


----------



## Bann

TurboK9 said:


> Sorry!!  You didn't get to smell him either, if that's any consolation...



   Aw, well - maybe another time!   Probably a good thing, since he may have realized I have a cat and  

I'm not a dog owner, I only like other people's dogs!


----------



## Bann

libertytyranny said:


> I heard about that



  Isn't that too funny?  You should have come over to meet the gang!


----------



## Beta84

frequentflier said:


> It was fun! Beta, I was on your left side, HappyGirl was next to me and we taked a lot. JazzLady was next to her part of the time. There was another lady and I did not catch her name. Everyone was nice and I am glad I went.
> Waiting for the next time!
> 
> So what's on the menu?


i knew who you were!!  if the other woman you're talking about is the one in the purple, that is Jelly Bean.



Bann said:


> Isn't that too funny?  You should have come over to meet the gang!



or maybe that was actually "her" -- it would give a whole new meaning to the people who keep mistaking it as libertytranny.  

Oh, ItalianScallion...thought of someone else you missed.  He was sitting right next to you for awhile too!


----------



## frequentflier

Beta84 said:


> i knew who you were!!  if the other woman you're talking about is the one in the purple, that is Jelly Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe that was actually "her" -- it would give a whole new meaning to the people who keep mistaking it as libertytranny.
> 
> Oh, ItalianScallion...thought of someone else you missed.  He was sitting right next to you for awhile too!




Gotcha!


----------



## DosGattos

I really should have gone!  Sounds like it was a good time.  I might have been the tallest lady there.  At 5'9" I usually am, unless my mom is around and she is 6'1".


----------



## Fairmount

*Did?*

MMDad or Baja show up? If not you know why?


----------



## Bann

DosGattos said:


> I really should have gone!  Sounds like it was a good time.  I might have been the tallest lady there.  At 5'9" I usually am, unless my mom is around and she is 6'1".



  Hmmm... not sure, but I think JellyBean is about 5'9", maybe taller.


----------



## MMDad

Fairmount said:


> MMDad or Baja show up? If not you know why?


 Obsess much Tommy?

Did you see the thread about you:

http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/221886-court-bans-man-low-iq-having-sex.html


----------



## Bann

Fairmount said:


> MMDad or Baja show up? If not you know why?



Did you?  Do you know why?


----------



## Merlin99

Fairmount said:


> MMDad or Baja show up? If not you know why?



Maybe they didn't want to find a ride home after a few drinks?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Hmmm... not sure, but I think JellyBean is about 5'9", maybe taller.



5'11"  She and I are the long and short of it


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Hehe... I can't believe you guys are still at it. Party on!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> 5'11"  She and I are the long and short of it


----------



## belvak

Wow, sounds like it was a fun night. We were so busy getting ready to move the daughter and grandpup back home that we couldn't make it.


----------



## TurboK9

vraiblonde said:


> 5'11"  She and I are the long and short of it



5'11".  That's like... do it standing up tall.


----------



## TurboK9

belvak said:


> Wow, sounds like it was a fun night. We were so busy getting ready to move the daughter and grandpup back home that we couldn't make it.



It was fun.  You should come to the next one.  It was really neat putting faces to names.   It's a shame I had to leave as early as I did, I missed a certain shorty doing body shots on the bar I understand.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Good times Friday night!


----------



## otter

Chasey_Lane said:


> Good times Friday night!



Good to see you and K_Jo lurking and watching from the bar...


----------



## TurboK9

otter said:


> Good to see you and K_Jo lurking and watching from the bar...



Ott!  I knew there was a story behind the smiley... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SamSpade

Chasey_Lane said:


> Good times Friday night!



Wow. Didn't see you there. Of course, I was only there from about 6:30 to 7:30.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> Wow. Didn't see you there. Of course, I was only there from about 6:30 to 7:30.



They were hiding under big Mexican hats over by the ladies room.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:


> Good to see you and K_Jo lurking and watching from the bar...



I had a great time!  Sucks that I had to hide, but people get soooo preachy about pregnant chicks having a few drinks.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> They were hiding under big Mexican hats over by the ladies room.


 Funny.......Chasey doesn't look Mexican.  Anybody get picture of that?


----------



## Beta84

Vince said:


> Funny.......Chasey doesn't look Mexican.  Anybody get picture of that?



say what?  I always thought she was Mexican.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> They were hiding under big Mexican hats over by the ladies room.



  After we ruined their hiding spot when you took my picture with the statue of Obama with the ladies' brassiere on.


----------



## retiredweaxman




----------



## TurboK9

Bann said:


> After we ruined their hiding spot when you took my picture with the statue of Obama with the *ladies' brassiere* on.



As opposed to a man's brassiere?


----------



## Bann

TurboK9 said:


> As opposed to a man's brassiere?



   I don't judge.


----------



## hvp05

TurboK9 said:


> As opposed to a man's brassiere?


The Bro.


----------



## belvak

hvp05 said:


> The Bro.


----------



## desertrat




----------



## Sherlock

I wish I could have met more of you but Lance was my ride and I had to leave with him.


----------



## desertrat

Lance said:


> no way. not in2 bikes or bikers @ all. evry1 missed the entire *AGENDA!* *Lance does not associate w*/*................*u finish that 1...need sum help...very eezy 2 complete that stmt!
> 
> 100% Privity & Unknown, very smart, calculated, Gr8 diversionary tactic. Gr8 source(s).....etc....
> 
> so U dont know Sch!tt Sherlok. u r as clueless as the attendeeze r. 4 me 2 know & sum1 (?) (who i know) Y^! howeva, *xtremely doubtful*.
> 
> Y`all keep guessin  %%-



The tendency to refer to oneself in the third person is often viewed by psychologists as a symptom of narcissism.


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> evry1 missed the entire *AGENDA!* -



Well then you should have posted it beforehand, and brought printouts for the meeting!. 

You being such a smart feller and all...I would have thought you knew that.


----------



## Sherlock

Lance said:


> no way. not in2 bikes or bikers @ all. evry1 missed the entire *AGENDA!* Lance does not associate w/*................*u finish that 1...need sum help...very eezy 2 complete that stmt!
> 
> 100% Privity & Unknown, very smart, calculated, Gr8 diversionary tactic. Gr8 source(s).....etc....
> 
> so U dont know Sch!tt Sherlok. u r as clueless as the attendeeze r. 4 me 2 know & sum1 (?) (who i know) Y^! howeva, *xtremely doubtful*.
> 
> Y`all keep guessin  %%-



I had a lot of fun that night.  We need to hang out again soon.   Oh, and bring your mom too, I loved how she kept blowing smoke into bubbles and then popping them with her false teeth.  She was awesome.


----------



## TurboK9

Sherlock said:


> I had a lot of fun that night.  We need to hang out again soon.   Oh, and bring your mom too, I loved how she kept blowing smoke into bubbles and then popping them with her false teeth.  She was awesome.



She was awesome with those wasn't she!?!

I was impressed with how she could chuck 'em half way across the room, pop a bubble or knock the ash from someone's  cigarette, and they'd boomerang right back to her.

It was an aweome sight!!


----------



## Sherlock

TurboK9 said:


> She was awesome with those wasn't she!?!
> 
> I was impressed with how she could chuck 'em half way across the room, pop a bubble or knock the ash from someone's  cigarette, and they'd boomerang right back to her.
> 
> It was an aweome sight!!



  I was amused by her until Lance put her on his shoulder like a sack of rotten potatoes and then started pulling her finger and making her fart in our faces....sick bastard.


----------



## TurboK9

Sherlock said:


> I was amused by her until Lance put her on his shoulder like a sack of rotten potatoes and then started pulling her finger and making her fart in our faces....sick bastard.



Oh... I really felt bad when Lance made her slow dance with him and he kept stepping on her nipples, the poor old thing.. I felt so bad each time she squealed in pain...


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> sum1 *ass*umed sumthin like that b4, itz ^ 2 U 2 find out/know who(m)! now. du yr homewerk betta.



Dude, I know you have a hard time with your short term memory what with the plate in your head and everyone always sticking magnets to it, but I was there.  I SAW it.

It was so sad and disturbing, yet very funny and almost cute in a twisted mother / twisted son bonding sort of way.


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> u r cluless as 2 anything. meanwhile....
> no challenge........ go bk & pet yr b!tch dawgs.



Why?  I got to watch you make your b*tch mom preform, and her teaties are much hangier.


----------



## MMDad

TurboK9 said:


> Oh... I really felt bad when Lance made her slow dance with him and he kept stepping on her nipples, the poor old thing.. I felt so bad each time she squealed in pain...



I saw pictures of that. Him in his helmet, dragging her around - he looked like the big doof in Goonies. And she looked like she couldn't wait to get back to her boyfriend leroy Tyrone. She really liked the dark meat!


----------



## Sherlock

Lance said:


> not nice 2 talk bout Moms now. b careful how U werd It now!!!. werds of advice! not 2 smart 2 eff w/the wrong peeps now!!!  *☼*
> 
> *Lance is a Caucasion 100%. no sick cellz in the bloodlinez*.



Your mom is a mouth breather that electroctutes herself everytime she drools on her computer.


----------



## ArkRescue

Better watch out with all talk about about being so WHITE - next time you show up somewhere there may be a BIG BLACK DUDE waiting for you to show you just how white you are ... 



Lance said:


> not nice 2 talk bout Moms now. b careful how U werd It now!!!. werds of advice! not 2 smart 2 eff w/the wrong peeps now!!!  *☼*
> 
> *Lance is a Caucasion 100%. no sick cellz in the bloodlinez*.


----------



## kwillia

Seriously... are these all adults posting in the thread?


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Seriously... are these all adults posting in the thread?



They have really boogered it up, huh?


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> They have really boogered it up, huh?



UFB.


----------



## ArkRescue

yo mamma .... 



Lance said:


> ya think so pooper scooper?  best go find u a damn good shovel! get my drift? way above yr feral thawt process.  *ya think????*
> 
> ya wanna test the issue nosey W!tch???? go polish yr broom now, or go bk in yr cave!


----------



## ArkRescue

men that threaten women are PUNKS 



Lance said:


> careful what u delve in2, a.k.a careful whatcha (?) ask 4. not evry1 likez surprises ya know! u can`t archive fast enuf W!tch.
> 
> *Saved for Posterity and Privity*


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> females that provoke w/o cause r just plainazz stupid, specially those w/o any facts to substantiate it dummy. go bk & wipe the cobwebs offa yr GED diploma, if u have 1 that is.
> 
> go chat w/yr ferals now, they cant tell what they`re really thinkin! they may just sch!tt on ya>



Nice to see we have a REAL man on the forum... 

Say hi to your momma for us!


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> UFB.



Don't get your granny panties in a knot. It's not like we're using a dead-guy-remembrance tread to bash the cops. Just pickin on the paint chip eating moron. What's the harm in that?


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> Y^ a classic 1, best save that 1 4 sure. where r they archived???? neva know.
> 
> Originally Posted by Lance
> females that provoke w/o cause r just plainazz stupid, specially those w/o any facts to substantiate it dummy. go bk & wipe the cobwebs offa yr GED diploma, if u have 1 that is.
> 
> go chat w/yr ferals now, they cant tell what they`re really thinkin! they may just sch!tt on ya



Ooohh noooo!! Lancey poo is archiving posts!!  Oh the horror!!!!

Probably in the torn manila folder in that shopping cart you push around   So how do the people at the library tolerate your unwashed stink when you hang there to post on the forum?    They must go through a ton of Lysol....


----------



## TurboK9

kwillia said:


> Seriously... are these all adults posting in the thread?



Why does it matter?  The funcionality of this thread sort of went bye bye after the mentioned even took place??


----------



## Toxick

Dye Tied said:


> They have really boogered it up, huh?





kwillia said:


> Seriously... are these all adults posting in the thread?





Y'all only say that cause your momma's so ghetto keeps her foodstamps in a money clip.


----------



## ArkRescue

Yeah and it's important to remind Lance that White people are only a fraction of the population in this Country.  I mean come on now .... how can ANYONE say they know they are 100% white?

Every family has skeletons in the closet.  People didn't talk about the inter-racial flings they had way back when you know?  It wasn't acceptable to do that.  Then again considering where he's from, his parents could be cousins, or worse ... siblings.  That sure would explain a LOT HMM.



TurboK9 said:


> Why does it matter?  The funcionality of this thread sort of went bye bye after the mentioned even took place??


----------



## Dye Tied

TurboK9 said:


> Why does it matter?  The funcionality of this thread sort of went bye bye after the mentioned even took place??



You could take it to dead Fight Club and have fun.


----------



## TurboK9

Dye Tied said:


> You could take it to dead Fight Club and have fun.



:shrug:

Sure!  It's not like he'd show IRL if I invited him for a cup of coffee and an asskickin', 

He'd never make it across the TJ bridge pushing that shpping cart anyway!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

This is nothing - there was a thread in Chit Chat that ended up to be a horse thread, and people went crazy OT in that thread about jello wrestling ......



Dye Tied said:


> You could take it to dead Fight Club and have fun.


----------



## TurboK9

ArkRescue said:


> This is nothing - there was a thread in Chit Chat that ended up to be a horse thread, and people went crazy OT in that thread about jello wrestling ......



She knows!!  Who do you think was bringing the kiddy pool and 500 boxes of stawberry jello?!?!


----------



## ArkRescue

Well speaking of horses and kitties ....





TurboK9 said:


> She knows!!  Who do you think was bringing the kiddy pool and 500 boxes of stawberry jello?!?!


----------



## ArkRescue

we would have needed more than just a kiddy pool for 500 boxes of jello  especially if Baja was going to get in with us ....



TurboK9 said:


> She knows!!  Who do you think was bringing the kiddy pool and 500 boxes of stawberry jello?!?!


----------



## TurboK9

ArkRescue said:


> we would have needed more than just a kiddy pool for 500 boxes of jello  especially if Baja was going to get in with us ....



Gotta change it out now and then to keep it fresh!!


----------



## Gilligan

MMDad said:


> Just pickin on the paint chip eating moron. What's the harm in that?


----------



## toppick08

Merlin99 said:


> Going to adjust the heat?



This is why I wasn't there....trust me, the heat was high and so were the 


What a getaway.....This poor girl shown in nipply challenged though......


----------



## Dye Tied

MMDad said:


> Don't get your granny panties in a knot. It's not like we're using a dead-guy-remembrance tread to bash the cops. Just pickin on the paint chip eating moron. What's the harm in that?



Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for Lance and put him on ignore or stopped responding to him, he'd stop posting as much as he does. 

Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.


----------



## TurboK9

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for Lance and put him on ignore or stopped responding to him, he'd stop posting as much as he does.
> 
> Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.



What?

I was having fun!!


----------



## smdavis65

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for Lance and put him on ignore or stopped responding to him, he'd stop posting as much as he does.
> 
> Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.



He wouldn't. 
He would keep posting hillbilly videos, and proclaim he was the edge.


----------



## ArkRescue

Yeah I agree, having fun.

Although usually Lance gets serious and starts threatening people.  That's when it turns ugly .....



TurboK9 said:


> What?
> 
> I was having fun!!


----------



## Dye Tied

smdavis65 said:


> He wouldn't.
> He would keep posting hillbilly videos, and proclaim he was the edge.



I have him blocked. Why don't you? You could have actually met him if you came to the Meet and Greet.


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> He wouldn't.
> He would keep posting hillbilly videos, and proclaim he was the edge.


----------



## toppick08

Lance said:


> it was a ploy, the bait was thrown, y`all took it. hook, line & slam dunk. cha effin ching.
> 
> no prob DT, it was a test 4 ya!


----------



## Bann




----------



## MMDad

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for Lance and put him on ignore or stopped responding to him, he'd stop posting as much as he does.
> 
> Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.



Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for me and put me on ignore or stopped responding to me, I'd stop posting as much as I do. 

Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.



Pssst - Dye - if you don't like it, don't read it. Easy peasy. Those hot flashes bad today?


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for me and put me on ignore or stopped responding to me, I'd stop posting as much as I do.
> 
> Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst - Dye - if you don't like it, don't read it. Easy peasy. Those hot flashes bad today?




You're an azzhole.    The tread was started to announce a meet & greet.  People who were thinking of attending or did attend have been posting and checking back to see who else posted. 

You weren't at the meet & greet,  so like Dye said you're just here to muck up the tread to satisfy your hard on for stalking Lance.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> You're an azzhole.    The tread was started to announce a meet & greet.  People who were thinking of attending or did attend have been posting and checking back to see who else posted.
> 
> You weren't at the meet & greet,  so like Dye said you're just here to muck up the tread to satisfy your hard on for stalking Lance.



Nice #####slap


----------



## Dye Tied

Bann said:


> You're an azzhole.    The tread was started to announce a meet & greet.  People who were thinking of attending or did attend have been posting and checking back to see who else posted.
> 
> You weren't at the meet & greet,  so like Dye said you're just here to muck up the tread to satisfy your hard on for stalking Lance.



Don't waste your time. MM is right up there on a scale with  I'll tell you about what he did when I see you.


----------



## Vince

The ignore button works for all idiots, not just Lance.  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Don't waste your time. MM is right up there on a scale with  I'll tell you about what he did when I see you.



:creepystalker:


----------



## Beta84

smdavis65 said:


> He wouldn't.
> He would keep posting hillbilly videos, and proclaim he was the edge.


exactly.  it's not like anyone reads those useless threads he keeps making himself and closing.  but they still keep popping up in the new thread list, so he's obviously still posting to himself 



Dye Tied said:


> I have him blocked. Why don't you? You could have actually met him if you came to the Meet and Greet.


sm heard i was going and decided he had better things to do.  i don't think he likes me very much anymore


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> u have no clue Beta.. stik 2 yr sliderule.
> there r no absolutes, unless u have more than just a ?
> *Theories r 1 thing, provin em is anutha.* just like *ASS*umptions
> 
> sumtimes ?s can lead 2 more than ya may wanna know!* Get My Drift Gator?*
> 
> Hey DT u said this didnja? *(I have him blocked)* as sum othas may (no prob); but Lance is sure u & possiblee othas most def have read sumthin recently. ok. it was nicely stated, contrary 2 what sum may akchlee think.
> eezy 2 tipe anything in an open forum, howeva pm can b quite diff in anutha venue al2getha. Y^
> Meanwhile... Lance does not queue ^ just country music! *no1 has a clu as 2 all the facts.*



Can I add that very last part I bolded to my post signature?


----------



## ArkRescue

oh Gilligan, why tarnish your impeccable image with words from an uneducated acronym junkie that chases possible internet love?  

You're way too cute for that baby! 



Gilligan said:


> Can I add that very last part I bolded to my post signature?


----------



## Fairmount

MMDad said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for me and put me on ignore or stopped responding to me, I'd stop posting as much as I do.
> 
> Never mind. You're all too simple minded to grasp that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst - Dye - if you don't like it, don't read it. Easy peasy. Those hot flashes bad today?



And I thought everyone here liked you....


----------



## Fairmount

"Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for me and put me on ignore or stopped responding to me, I'd stop posting as much as I do." 

Just stop posting! BTW, Mikey is the only one with a hard on for you.


----------



## ArkRescue

Mikey?! OMG tell me it's NOT true ???!!!!



Fairmount said:


> "Maybe if y'all didn't have such a hard on for me and put me on ignore or stopped responding to me, I'd stop posting as much as I do."
> 
> Just stop posting! BTW, Mikey is the only one with a hard on for you.


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> b patient, yr nxt 2 b fully xposed 4 what u reely r! all w/Gr8 timing & w/e..........
> 
> mayb time 4 U 2 go......botha sum1 else, justa hint! Lance dont like feral Sch!tt @ all!



Awwwww.... :kicksrocks:

I wanted to be next!  Do me next!!  But then why bother... gimmee enough booze and I'll expose myself!!


----------



## ArkRescue

oh Lance honey you are just so sensitive ... I just don't understand why you have this love/hate relationship with me ??? ... 



Lance said:


> b patient, yr nxt 2 b fully xposed 4 what u reely r! all w/Gr8 timing & w/e..........
> 
> mayb time 4 U 2 go......botha sum1 else, justa hint! Lance dont like feral Sch!tt @ all!


----------



## TurboK9

Lance said:


> FOAD = eff OFF AND DIE    dummy u r old.   < & thats a real laff 2. damn.
> 
> gimme a clean fon#, then u wont have 2 strain yr eyes or brain. Lance will tell ya.



I thought you already had everyone's info??  

You mean you DON'T?!?!  I'm so shocked!!  

Ooh!  Ooh!  Do your special 'poof' thing.  Come on!!! Please???  I wanna see it.  


:


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> you can't fix inbred.



Or cornfed...


----------



## cattitude

Good Lord.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> Good Lord.



Makes your eyes bleed and head explode, doesn't it.


----------



## GWguy

cattitude said:


> Good Lord.





RoseRed said:


> Makes your eyes bleed and head explode, doesn't it.



Yup.  Scary to think these are the people voting.....


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> You're way too cute for that baby!



I know, know. It's a burden..a cross I have to bear.


----------



## Gilligan

TurboK9 said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  Do your special 'poof' thing.  :



Be careful. He turned me in to a newt!

I got better though


----------



## toppick08

cattitude said:


> Good Lord.


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:


> Good Lord.



It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.



Well damn...another one I will miss...


----------



## ArkRescue

You can't keep secrets from those that know ALL ... somehow they stalk and lurk and find out everything ... 



vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.


----------



## Beta84

vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.



Haven't you heard?  Lance is a top secret spy with the CIA that has tapped all of our phone lines and inboxes.  He will certainly know of any private get together and show up there as well!  

But it would keep Chasey and K_Jo from hiding under Mexican hats and spying!


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.



Come on now... the M&G is over, and nobody else is using this thread for anything. So why not let them have their fun here. I'm sort of entertained by the shenanigans, hijinks and tomfoolery.

What's the big deal?


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:


>


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


>


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> lemme tell U sumthin Mr..... ______, & *best read/listen very very carefully*, ok.
> U try & have tried (as sum have) 2 imposta & figure this all out as many have, but to no avail. Remember Lance can`t even type (U said that b4).
> If it`s of any importance, surely u`ll b the last 2 know, & if u du, u`ll 4get damn quik(ly)!  dont push it now, b smarter! i think ya know what that means, & not on any sliderule eitha.
> 
> Worded that even a FL Gator can *להבי*ן  go bk 2 that other website, mayb u`ll have better luck, they luv 2 pimp out ppl!
> 
> worded very carefully as not to be misunnastuud! no flaming, no taunting, no need 2 biatch about it. go break bread w/the ole fartz, u du so well @ that. mayb u`ll get a new babysittin gig. u luv the embers of a good bonfire.  *a.k.a don`t eff w/sch!tt u dont wanna know about*



A virtual novelette. I estimate that it could take me about 2 days to get through it from beginning to end...

There have been a couple of black helicopters buzzing around overhead for a the last few hours. Lance?..is that you up there??


----------



## toppick08

Lance is lubing his bryan in blueplate....not a good time to worry about him.


----------



## Beta84

i like how lance says a bunch of stuff based on things we've told him or posted in chat and/or in the open and he acts like he is getting things from his secret database of hacker leet CIA skills.


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:


>



I got a cockroach with your name on it, darling.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> I got a cockroach with your name on it, darling.



I knew you wouldn't let me down.


----------



## Gilligan

Beta84 said:


> i like how lance says a bunch of stuff based on things we've told him or posted in chat and/or in the open and he acts like he is getting things from his secret database of hacker leet CIA skills.



He said he 'keylogged' me once. 

It didn't hurt.


----------



## toppick08

I like it y'all let him get to you....he is harmless as a gerbil.


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> I like it y'all let him get to you....he is harmless as a gerbil.



he doesn't get to anyone, but like any good pet owner it's nice to play with them once in awhile.  the hamster can only run in its wheel for so long before you feel bad and put it into a ball to bounce around the house.


----------



## Gilligan

toppick08 said:


> I like it y'all let him get to you....he is harmless as a gerbil.



I liken him to a fly with a hundred wings I can  pull off....  I was not a good child.


----------



## ArkRescue

Gilligan said:


> I liken him to a fly with a hundred wings I can  pull off....  *I was not a good child*.


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


>



I'll act my age some day.....


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> he doesn't get to anyone, but like any good pet owner it's nice to play with them once in awhile.  the hamster can only run in its wheel for so long before you feel bad and put it into a ball to bounce around the house.



You have a pet ?..or are you just whistling Dixie ?


----------



## toppick08

Lance said:


> *ya think?? *



I don't...I just type..


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> he doesn't get to anyone, but like any good pet owner it's nice to play with them once in awhile.  the hamster can only run in its wheel for so long before you feel bad and put it into a ball to bounce around the house.



Quoting another violent forum psycho, I see


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> chk the bearings on the wheelz dummy! u don`t *capire* 2 well, du ya! go play w/yr dawgs, u cant get no p.ss looser. thatz what .. said.
> 
> sm time bs...move along now. no1 rattles me. U2 Gilligan yr Isl is slowly sinkin...............



Help us English-speakers out a little. What do the following 'words' mean?

capire

p.ss

Interpreting  Lance's autistically-inspired prose is amazingly similar to playing Wheel of Fortune, but without Vanna to stare at to make it more fun.


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> capire = understand
> 
> p.ss = poontang



thanks. So much of what you post is very difficult to capire.


----------



## Beta84

Dye Tied said:


> Quoting another violent forum psycho, I see



Oops, I didn't think about it!!  I will try to start censoring my quoting of all the crazies.  Sorry!


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> Oops, I didn't think about it!!  I will try to start censoring my quoting of all the crazies.  Sorry!



She loves it...


----------



## Dye Tied

Beta84 said:


> Oops, I didn't think about it!!  I will try to start censoring my quoting of all the crazies.  Sorry!



You have to quote him before he goes :slam: for the 8th time


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> censored


No I really don't think so.



Dye Tied said:


> You have to quote him before he goes :slam: for the 8th time


Maybe that's why his name is 08!  He's aiming for 8 slams!  I got it!


----------



## toppick08

Beta baby....grow up and lose the dress....it is really unbecoming of such a stud like you......but the sweater is a plus...


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> You have to quote him before he goes :slam: for the 8th time



I wouldn't talk babycakes........


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> censored


I only wear the orange sweater for nacho.  And I only wear the skirt for you.  That way the lawn mower exhaust may make it flutter and I know u think that's thuper thexy.


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> I only wear the orange sweater for nacho.  And I only wear the skirt for you.  That way the lawn mower exhaust may make it flutter and I know u think that's thuper thexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80025



Wait till the diesel fuel burns you a new ass....you can lick mine in the meantime....smallpockets........One day your balls will drop..


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> It's becoming clear that our next M&G will be by private invitation only.


----------



## Roberta

Dye Tied said:


> Don't waste your time. MM is right up there on a scale with  I'll tell you about what he did when I see you.



Oh, do tell. I remember the disgusting things he used to say to me and about me in fight club.


----------



## TurboK9

Gilligan said:


> I liken him to a fly with a hundred wings I can  pull off....  I was not a good child.



Catch a fly.  Take a long hair.  Dab of whiteout on the fly, stick it to on end of the hair.  'glue' the other end of the hair to a piece of paper with the whiteout.

Instant desk pet.

This is Lance in a nutshell.

One day in HS I had over a dozen flies going at once.  Hehe.


----------



## MrZ06

when is the next happy hour meet and greet?


----------



## ArkRescue

Tonight at 7pm at Olive Garden 



MrZ06 said:


> when is the next happy hour meet and greet?


----------



## MrZ06

I already went to OG for lunch today.   I guess I could swing by for a drink after work and give out a couple rides in my Z06.


----------



## cattitude

MrZ06 said:


> I already went to OG for lunch today.   I guess I could swing by for a drink after work and give out a couple rides in my Z06.


----------



## ArkRescue

I'd love to go for a ride with you but I have to wash my hair tonight.



MrZ06 said:


> I already went to OG for lunch today.   I guess I could swing by for a drink after work and give out a couple rides in my Z06.


----------



## hvp05

ArkRescue said:


> I'd love to go for a ride with you but I have to wash my hair tonight.


Huh.  I guess you let it come back after doing the "Sinead O'Connor Experiment".


----------



## ArkRescue

The only way I'll ever end up bald is if I have to go through chemo, and even then it would only be temporary.  A lot of hair is something I've always had - too much actually.  Have had to get it thinned out in the past due to it being so thick.



hvp05 said:


> Huh.  I guess you let it come back after doing the "Sinead O'Connor Experiment".


----------



## frequentflier

ArkRescue said:


> Tonight at 7pm at Olive Garden



Well, thanks for the advance notice, Arkie :ijustgothome:


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> Well, thanks for the advance notice, Arkie :ijustgothome:



He was offering rides in his car, but I just HAVE to wash my hair tonight


----------



## frequentflier

ArkRescue said:


> He was offering rides in his car, but I just HAVE to wash my hair tonight



:gotcha:


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> He was offering rides in his car, but I just HAVE to wash my hair tonight



It came out so nice too!...


----------



## ArkRescue

Gilligan said:


> It came out so nice too!...



Why thank you Gilligan.


----------

